# The "Bearded Ones"



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

and I'm not referring to muslims. If anyone caught any of the photos or television coverage of the recent selection of the new Pope, it seemed there was not a clean shaven face in the whole church to be seen. 

Anyone know why the clergy is bearded, what the significance of this is? Just curious.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

found this 

Coptic priests have short hair as they r not under a vow to keep their hair. the laws of the Holy Apostles state that it is natural for a man to have short hair and that a man should not shave his beard as it is natural for a man to have a beard. 
some monks who vow to keep their hair, in resemblance of Sampson who was a Nazarite of God, or who live alone in the desert do not cut their hair.


It is also the same in Greece.. they all have beards.. 

The coptic church clergy seem to be the ones that have beards but followers don't


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

ahh just remembered,  Didn't Samson loose his strength after his hair was cut by Dalila


----------

